# Mobile Table Saw base with the wheels inside the saw legs



## Woodguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I recently was looking at several woodworking mag. and found an article on how to make a mobile base for a table saw in a way that the casters were inside table legs. Can anyone help me with which mag. this was in?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mathom7 (Jun 6, 2010)

I saw one of those designs in the latest Wood special edition. Not sure what it was precisely called, but, it's their updated shop setup collection.

There is a storage cart on the cover.

Sorry I can't be more exact.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Check out the Shop Fox at Grizzly. I have three of them and love them.


----------



## Woodguy (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the leads. I did pick up a copy of Wood Best Home Shop Ideas. I really liked the out feed table that stow over the table saw. The Shop Fox base looks pretty good I may have to look close at them.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Tom, What I like about the Shop Fox is I was able to throw the steel tubing away and cut 1' x 1 7/8" hardwood for the stretchers and make every thing nice and snug fitting. There is very little weight on the stretchers and 99% on the corners over the casters. I used some Mahogany for all of mine.


----------



## Woodguy (Aug 25, 2007)

lilredweldingrod

Replacing the tubing does sound like a good idea. Does your mobile base keep the wheels inside the table saw legs? I'm trying to keep the saw foot print as small as possible so I can store more mobile cabinets under the saw table.


----------



## floridagramps (Feb 10, 2009)

Ditto on Shop Fox. My TS is 400 lbs+. I first wasted $125 on 6/4 oak and built my own which flexxed. I recently built a 3 drawer cabinet on casters that attacches to shop fox base via bolts and plastic handles. When I pull out the saw for use this cabinet comes along. Very handy. When I need to open door and clean out base of TS this piggy back cabinet detaches easiliy.

I like the idea of using hardwood stretchers with Shopfox casters. I plan on building a supersized router table in the fall and will use this approach. Woodpeckers sells a 53" x 27" router table top that I have earmarked for this project. This new shop addition will replace a smaller router table and a seldom used assembly table and will be configured to facilitate pocket hole joinery.


----------



## Woodguy (Aug 25, 2007)

floridagramps
Both your cabinet and router table sound great. How about a few photos.


----------

